# My attempt at MIB / creature crate



## NickG

so, here's my box in the works, the crate is based on the spookylake.com design... I've been thinking through the guts to the box and I've come up with a non-prop controller solution I think will work out well..

basically, it's motion sensor triggered ($8) which turns on a wiper motor w/ a lcd monitor transformer (~ $35) to work the lid. the fog machine power supply is always on so it's always hot and ready, and the cd player ($18) is on "repeat", and is always on. the switched "on" signal from the motion sensor triggers the sound fx box ($11 - they came in today) which turns on and takes the R track of a audio CD (breating type noises like in the commercial prop) and sends the pulses to a red light bulb(~$5), and to a 110v relay (~$5?) which is installed in place of the 400w gemmy fogger controller ($20, already have it), this making the creature breathe fire/smoke. the L audio track will also include roaring/angry type noises along with the pc speakers ($7) which are always on, but the power supply is hooked up to the switched voltage.

does it seem too much like a Rube Goldberg device vrs a controller and sound board?


----------



## halloweenguy

Very clever design using the special fx lightning controller...everything looks sound (pardon the pun) I would just make sure the wiper motor setup does not draw too much power thru the motion sensor setup. You may have to add another 110 volt relay???

Taken from scary terrys wiper page:
Current. The minimum required current for the motor is 1.6 amps at 70 rpm, 0.9 amps at 41 rpm (and 4 amps if you elect to run it at 106 rpm). These current ratings are for the motor spinning with no load. As you add mechanical load, these numbers can increase dramatically, doubling or even tripling under a heavy load. (When testing for torque, I found the motor to draw close to 14 amps in a stalled condition.) This factor must be taken into account when selecting a power supply.


----------



## NickG

about 7 hours, many boards and many many screws later... it's 37" wide and 24" tall, 25" deep - it was supposed to be 24"x24"x36" but I forgot to calculate for the trim... anyway, I'm pretty sure it weighs more than I do, but for the cost of a box of screws and two 2x2s I'll live with it. Now I need to get some hinges (the ones I picked up are too small) and the u-bolts and chain... I have a wiper motor and 12v/10a power supply en route.

the motion sensor is rated for use with two 120w bulbs and the power supply I'm using to run the wiper motor is a 180w supply so it should be allright.

I'm undecided about how to light the interior of the box, the easy way would be with a red 40w bulb but I'm thinking I might try some flickering LEDs...


----------



## gmacted

NickG said:


> about 7 hours, many boards and many many screws later... it's 37" wide and 24" tall, 25" deep - it was supposed to be 24"x24"x36" but I forgot to calculate for the trim... anyway, I'm pretty sure it weighs more than I do, but for the cost of a box of screws and two 2x2s I'll live with it. Now I need to get some hinges (the ones I picked up are too small) and the u-bolts and chain... I have a wiper motor and 12v/10a power supply en route.
> 
> the motion sensor is rated for use with two 120w bulbs and the power supply I'm using to run the wiper motor is a 180w supply so it should be allright.
> 
> I'm undecided about how to light the interior of the box, the easy way would be with a red 40w bulb but I'm thinking I might try some flickering LEDs...


Looks great so far!


----------



## halloweenguy

edited ---> These Pond lights work, but generate heat when on...LED's would be a much better solution
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47604


----------



## Richie

halloweenguy said:


> These lights are good and cheap and 12volts....
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47604


Guys,

I have that submersible light in use in a fountain in my back yard. Although it works great and is very bright, the housing is plastic. If used out of water, it'll burn up in minutes. If you wish to use a high end submersible light out of the water, an EggLite is the way to go, and the best there is. The link is below. It also features a metal housing and a built in magnetic base.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## Lilly

you could even use a string of those chasing lights set on fade.
or a reg flood light


----------



## halloweenguy

I haven't had any issues with this light burning up??? It has run in our haunt for 3 days. This is also the same light used by Xtreme Creators in thier Creature Crate kit...However if I were to redo this I would find a cheap 12 volt very bright LED replacement...The Led colors would be a true red, and almost no heat generated at all.


----------



## Hellspawn

halloweenguy said:


> I haven't had any issues with this light burning up??? It has run in our haunt for 3 days. This is also the same light used by Xteme Creators in thier Creature Crate kit...However if I were to redo this I would find a cheap 12 volt very bright LED replacement...The Led colors would be a true red, and almost no heat generated at all.


I bought 6 or 7 of them last year (before I figured out they were for water use only) they get EXTREMELY hot, I cant overstate that enough, they didnt burn up on me, I used them for two weeks straight on at least 5-6 hours a day, but they got so hot that I could not touch them in the slightest.

im replacing them this year with led spots (I hope anyway) everytime I turn around, I lose more time.


----------



## halloweenguy

Ok guys you convinced me...When I used them they were on for a minute when the creature crate ran, then off for approximately 3 min.

maybe something like this would be better?
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/LED-109/340/1_WATT_RED_ULTRA-ULTRA_BRIGHT_LED_.html


----------



## NickG

I got the lid hinged, and installed the chain restraints... plan on adding a washer to each of the u-bolts on the exterior to "finish" the install a bit better..

while I was at lowes getting the hardware I picked up a 2" rigid caster that I plan to use on the lid as a cam follower w/ the cam immediately below the lid, using ideas from http://cindybob.com/halloween/mib/


----------



## Richie

Yeah, LED's are a great way to go. I've incorporated them into various parts of my haunt too.


----------



## heresjohnny

Looking good Nick. Another thought on the lighting, I always thought the effect you get with a flourescent starter flicker with a green or red light would look cool in a MIB. The crate loks substantial!


----------



## halloweenguy

Looks great!!!How do you plan to age the crate???? I used a butane torch on mine.
Creature Crate video by halloweenguy - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid31.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/halloweenguy/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@c377/halloweenguy/Picture024


----------



## Fright Zone

Those crates look good. I ran across a different way to present a MIB in a cellar door type of set-up tha tseemed interesting. The only thing is it won't jump around like a crate would. It's 1:45 min into the video:


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Firght Zone, looked at the walk-through, nice work


----------



## Fright Zone

Oh that's not my yard haunt. I search for yard haunt videos on youtube once in a while. I just happened to come across it and saw they did the cellar door MIB.


----------



## Moon Dog

Looking really good so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm far from that. Just the graveyard display this year and lots more new and better props when I have ore time for next year!


----------



## NickG

made some progress this weekend...


----------



## DarkShadows

Lookin good man!


----------



## gmacted

Looks good NickG. Keep up the good work. Are you basing your design on the CindyBob MIB? Your cam looks very familiar.

That's how I made mine. See this thread for a video.


----------



## NickG

yeah, it's based on the cindybob design, I used their cam print-out with a little change to the shaper lobe to give it some more meat.


----------



## NickG

well, the box is just about done... just some details (lettering on the box, maybe some lid buffers to dampen the slamming slightly) and another motion detector to sort out (burned up the one I had.. oops) anyway, I was able to use the solid state relay to run the fogger via 12v from the pc power supply for the wiper motor to operate the relay that was wired parallel to the fogger switch. I've set the box up such that the monster is always making sounds inside the box and the lighting FX box is using the microphone to flash when it roars or make sounds, then when the motion detector is activated it turns on the motor which bangs the lid making the light stay on full, and also turns on the fog machine. It isn't a perfect system but it works pretty well for not using a prop controller... maybe a hacked fog timer would allow me to control the fogger to limit "dry" cycles where no fog comes out, but it did scare the daylights out of my 6 year old nephew, and later in the evening while I was testing it out my neighbor came from across the street to say how cool it looked, so I think it'll be a big hit. I'm working on uploading a quick video, I'll add a link when it's done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lookin' good! I can see the time spent on this was no small feat!


----------



## darklord

looking good Nick, post a video can't wait to see it in action


----------



## NickG

here's the video... it came out pretty bad, I'll have to try to get a better one when it's finished.


----------



## Richie

Nick,

I think it's great that you built it to growl as an attention getter. I'm sure TOT'ers will walk calmly over to it, and once they trip the motion sensor, it really comes alive. After seeing yours, if I built one, I'd want it exactly like yours. Really nice job!


----------



## Moon Dog

Again, excellent work! Something to be said about the simple approach!


----------



## -ND4SPD-

I know this is somewhat of an old post but it's still relevant & I'm sure there's others who'll enjoy it.

I absolutely love how this came out for not having a prop controler. Like the previous poster stated... The constant growl & lights really add to the effect. I also like how random the lid slam is with that cam. Very nice job. I think I'm going to try & emulate this design. Any more pics, refinements, updates etc... would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## NickG

thanks for all compliments - it's really worked out well. I have not had any troubles out of it the last 2 years... I haven't fired up the fog machine yet this year but I'll get that done this week. It's just what I was after, a somewhat complicated prop without a prop controller. I think it really would come alive w/ a pneumatic ram to make it jump around like the more complex MIBs.. but it gets the job done as-is. 

I have the pictures and a brief write up on my website under "props" - I think it's all the same as what is on this thread.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sent you an email NickG


----------



## NickG

needed the slim speakers for my zombie grave escape, picked up some larger (louder!) speakers at goodwill, had to re-arrange things abit. Thought to add a cover over the 12v / 110v relay (duh) this is the 3rd (?) year on the MIB & fogger, still good to go. I've also added some longer pauses between the growls on the mp3 so it's not constantly making a racket.


----------

